# cCell Question



## PrinceVlad (15/9/16)

Hi Guys

Havent been on here for a while. Ive been happily vaping away on my Serpent Mini and Avocado for the past two months so didnt see the need to get any new gear.

I want to get a tank with commercial coils now and I see that Vaperscorner has the Gemini tank on special at the moment. Could someone please refresh my memory as to the Gemini tank with Ccell coils. Is it worth buying.

Thanks
Prince


----------



## Silver (15/9/16)

Hi @PrinceVlad - I dont have experience with the Gemini and perhaps the best person to ask about tanks with CCells is @Rob Fisher

But for the record, I am using my Melo3 Mini tank with the 0.6 ohm CCells from Sir Vape - and it is working very well. Am using it on the Pico. My only gripe is the smallish tank size but its easy to refill and have not had any problems with it. Good flavour on these CCell coils with fruity menthols by the way...


----------



## Slick (15/9/16)

I'm using the melo3 mini with ccell coils as well @Andre but every now and then I get a burning taste so I just open up the cap a little and it goes away,does that mean its suffering from the airlock issue? Sorry @PrinceVlad for chipping in your post


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/9/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Havent been on here for a while. Ive been happily vaping away on my Serpent Mini and Avocado for the past two months so didnt see the need to get any new gear.
> 
> ...



Gemini is a awesome tank no leaking whatsoever and awesome airflow has bottom and top airflow. 

Only issue is it has a airlock problem which causes dry hits but apparently uncle @Rob Fisher discoverd not too long ago if you put in new thicker o rings it solves that issue.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/16)

PrinceVlad said:


> I want to get a tank with commercial coils now and I see that Vaperscorner has the Gemini tank on special at the moment. Could someone please refresh my memory as to the Gemini tank with Ccell coils. Is it worth buying.



@PrinceVlad the Gemini is a fine tank with 0.6Ω cCells... the build is good and has top fill etc... however it has one flaw... and that flaw is it suffers from the dreaded airlock issue... leaving the top cap slightly open solves the issue but that is a pain... another fix (which has been working for me for a couple of weeks now is to remove the standard o-ring off the juice fill cap and replace it with one of those little bands that your kids play with... or a slightly smaller o-ring than the one is has on it and you just stretch it... dunno why that solves the issue but it does.

The most trouble free tank for a cCell is the Melo 3 Mini (2ml). You have to carry juice with you and refill often but you have to do that with most of the sub-ohm tanks these days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/9/16)

Slick said:


> I'm using the melo3 mini with ccell coils as well @Andre but every now and then I get a burning taste so I just open up the cap a little and it goes away,does that mean its suffering from the airlock issue? Sorry @PrinceVlad for chipping in your post



I assume you are using the 4ml Melo 3 @Slick? If so then 100% yes you are suffering the airlock issue and the only solution is to leave the top cap off a little.


----------



## Strontium (20/9/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @PrinceVlad - I dont have experience with the Gemini and perhaps the best person to ask about tanks with CCells is @Rob Fisher
> 
> But for the record, I am using my Melo3 Mini tank with the 0.6 ohm CCells from Sir Vape - and it is working very well. Am using it on the Pico. My only gripe is the smallish tank size but its easy to refill and have not had any problems with it. Good flavour on these CCell coils with fruity menthols by the way...


This may seem like a stupid question but here goes. 
I have the same setup but still with the original 0.3 ohm coil that it came with, but I'm finding the flavour a bit muted. Will using a ccell coil improve the flavour eg is it a vastly better coil that what I have? I have had this coil in for 13 days, so maybe it's kaput (only recently moved from a twisp where coils didn't last long so don't really know what the lifespan is on these)

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/16)

No question is stupid... yes the flavour will vastly improve and should last longer than the ones you are currently using.

The best cCells are the 0.6Ω Stainless Steel with the black o-rings and large juice holes but they are really hard to find. @ATOMIZE.CO.ZA had them in stock recently but I see they are all out of stock now.

http://atomize.co.za/vaporesso-0-6-ohm-ccell?search=ccell

The second best are the 0.6Ω Stainless Steel with the red o-rings and hex shaped juice holes. These are in stock are various vendors and I know @Sir Vape has stock. http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-coil-0-6-ceramic

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Glytch (20/9/16)

Strontium said:


> This may seem like a stupid question but here goes.
> I have the same setup but still with the original 0.3 ohm coil that it came with, but I'm finding the flavour a bit muted. Will using a ccell coil improve the flavour eg is it a vastly better coil that what I have? I have had this coil in for 13 days, so maybe it's kaput (only recently moved from a twisp where coils didn't last long so don't really know what the lifespan is on these)
> 
> Thanks


13 days sounds about right. I got a weird metal taste when the coils started going. The cCells give AWESOME flavour and last twice as long (if not longer). The only issue I had was that the airflow wasn't as a good as the cotton coils but if you don't mind a restricted lung hit you'll be in love from the first puff.

Please learn how to prime cCells before using them! It is quite a labour of love.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/9/16)

Strontium said:


> This may seem like a stupid question but here goes.
> I have the same setup but still with the original 0.3 ohm coil that it came with, but I'm finding the flavour a bit muted. Will using a ccell coil improve the flavour eg is it a vastly better coil that what I have? I have had this coil in for 13 days, so maybe it's kaput (only recently moved from a twisp where coils didn't last long so don't really know what the lifespan is on these)
> 
> Thanks



Hi @Strontium 
Not a stupid question at all! 

My comparison on the Melo3 Mini was with the supplied coil, i dont think I used the 0.3 ohm, I used the higher ohm one - I think it was also 0.6 but i could be mistaken.

The 0.6 ohm Ceramic CCell definitely has a "purer" flavour to it on the fruity menthol juices. Its also slightly smoother but what I like is its not as smooth as the previous 0.9 ohm CCells I had on the Target tank. 

As for life of coils, I dont really know. I probably put about 15 tankfuls of juice (around 30ml) through the original supplied coil and it was still fine. I.e. I didnt notice much degradation in flavour at that point. But coil life does also depend on what juice you are vaping and the power. The coils last longer on lighter juices than the darker richer ones and tobaccoes as I have found.

I would suggest you give the 0.6 ohm ceramic CCells a try and see if you like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (20/9/16)

That is great news, thank you so much, will definitely check them out.


----------



## Jan (20/9/16)

If you guys have to guess how many ml's of liquid on a ccell before it is kaput? (I know there is a lot of variables but even a rough estimate would be appreciated). What is the preferred wattage for the 0,6ohm? I have a Ego one mega battery that is currently doing nothing and I am contemplating if I should buy a Melo 3 mini tank to use with it. With a 0.6ohm coil I will only be able to get about 26w would that be sufficient?


----------



## Glytch (20/9/16)

Jan said:


> If you guys have to guess how many ml's of liquid on a ccell before it is kaput? (I know there is a lot of variables but even a rough estimate would be appreciated). What is the preferred wattage for the 0,6ohm? I have a Ego one mega battery that is currently doing nothing and I am contemplating if I should buy a Melo 3 mini tank to use with it. With a 0.6ohm coil I will only be able to get about 26w would that be sufficient?


I put around 40ml of juice through the cCell before I found it getting gunked up but I know other people have gotten up to 60+ refills. I vaped the cCell between 24 and 28w on the iStick Pico 75w, direct lung hits. No problems.

Edit: I had the 0.9 ohm coils though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/16)

Jan said:


> If you guys have to guess how many ml's of liquid on a ccell before it is kaput? (I know there is a lot of variables but even a rough estimate would be appreciated). What is the preferred wattage for the 0,6ohm? I have a Ego one mega battery that is currently doing nothing and I am contemplating if I should buy a Melo 3 mini tank to use with it. With a 0.6ohm coil I will only be able to get about 26w would that be sufficient?



@Jan it depends on the juice obviously but with XXX which is a clear and non gunky juice I would say with constant use about 100ml's. And I say constant use because I find using one coil constantly rather than leaving it sitting doing nothing makes it perform better. The preferred wattage of the 0.6Ω is 30-32 watts despite whatever they say on the package.

I'm not sure 26w will be sufficient... and it certainly won't perform at it's best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (20/9/16)

I've been running a 0.6 cCell for a few weeks (maybe around 60-80ml of various clear fruity menthol juices) at 38 Watts without any issues.
Also, I agree with @Rob Fisher that they perform better with fairly constant use - they wick better (bubbles!) when the juice is warmer

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## M5000 (20/9/16)

I have used the 0.3 and 0.5 EC coils for very long since the iJust2. I have found the recent coils to have a much shorter lifespan. I'm not sure if they changed the cotton they use but the flavour is a bit off. It's not lacking flavour, the coils just seem to give the juice a bad taste.

cCell is superior in so many ways. No big noise and drama from the coils, just heaps of smooth flavour. 0.6 SS cCell has been working for me. Took me a few days to get used to the smoothness it felt too much at first but it's going great. I haven't really tried, but I'm not sure how long it will last if you chain vape often because i've been finding that when I push a bit hard I need to pull back a little because the coil needs to catch up.

There's a selection of CoilArt coils for the tank. I've only tried one so far I'm not sure the exact details but I see on the pack there's a Tiger and a Clapton and few others, but there's a few options in the CoilArt range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/9/16)

M5000 said:


> cCell is superior in so many ways. No big noise and drama from the coils, just heaps of smooth flavour. 0.6 SS cCell has been working for me. Took me a few days to get used to the smoothness it felt too much at first but it's going great.



@M5000 you hit the nail on the head with the "smoothness"... no coil on the planet does as good a job as the 0,6 cCell. And yes it does make you do a second take when you first experience it.


----------



## Strontium (22/9/16)

Glytch said:


> 13 days sounds about right. I got a weird metal taste when the coils started going. The cCells give AWESOME flavour and last twice as long (if not longer). The only issue I had was that the airflow wasn't as a good as the cotton coils but if you don't mind a restricted lung hit you'll be in love from the first puff.
> 
> Please learn how to prime cCells before using them! It is quite a labour of love.


To prime, all I gotta do is pour some juice in the top and in the side holes n leave for a few min. Suck a few times without firing n then use on low wattage for a bit?


----------

